
The End of the Suburban Experiment? - jseliger
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2020/4/27/this-is-the-end-of-the-suburban-experiment
======
rpiguy
This is article is ridiculous - cities were disproportionately hit harder by
COVID-19 and the author is arguing cities are better for pandemics?

Suburbs are naturally spread out, people don't have to crowd onto mass
transit, and life has been going on here pleasantly in the suburbs.

